# eph25+ cap's and ultimate orange?



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

The eph25+ are these good? And ultimate-ornage is this stuff still available?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

yes and yes!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ultimate orange still available??? where from??

i used to take it about 12 years ago when dan duchaine first brought it out, think the stuff i was taking was fake tho cause it used to blow your head off, was at uni at time and me and my mates used to down a load before going out, used to give us tingles all over our heads and down our spine, was fantastic stuff.. only thing is used to sweat like a pedo in a playground lol.

Was living in Midlands at time.

has anyone else tried the stuff im going on about back then??

would love to get some more


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.bodybuilding-supplements.com/pre-workout/ultimate-orange.html?ref=google&gclid=CK_Xx6zQuY8CFQ9BMAodHD-fWQ


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

their is a product called ulimate orange available but it is not the same as the one everyone raved about yrs ago....

guys no links to any site that sells ehpedrine products please.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Think the lod one used to have ephedrine or dymetadrine in it, so not same stuff.

I suppose would prob be illegal now then


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

agree eph25+ is ok but ultimate orange old school stuff was brilliant,Some ingrediant in that stuff that made it what it was and wasnt listed naughty..! but niceeeeeeee!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

just buy real eph30mg hcl off your source and use the new ultimate orange with it..and like pscarb says nobody posts eph sources.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

who sells the new version of ultimate?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

look up caiza i posted a link to it. lol.


----------

